# Need a mid-class receiver to replace my Denon 4810CI



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm about to finish my HT room and my Denon 4810 is going in there so I need to find a replacement for it in the gameroom.

I don't need anything too high-end and this is what I'm looking for.

Uses:
- Cable TV
- Gaming pre current gen (NES to PS2-Xbox-Wii)
- The occasional DVD when not using the HT.

Needs:
- HDMI upconversion
- Composite, S-video, Component inputs (this is a must as I need to plug in various very old consoles in there)

Would like:
- 1 of each input (hdmi, comps and S-video as well as optical and RCA) to be forward facing on the front of the AVR, at least as many as possible.

Don't care about 4K, anything above 5.1, multi-room.

I realize that to get this I might have to go at least 1-2 generations back but if I can avoid it I'd would prefer.

I appreciate all the advice in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Right now there are a few places selling the Onkyo 809 for under $600 like Amazon. If you can get one you wont be disappointed as it have everything you need and offers the very best video upconversion available.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 809 would fit your needs to a tee. These days not many AVR's still have S-Video, but the 809 offers it. You can get it for $500 off at Amazon. Awesome AVR for the money,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed - I have the 809 and you would not be disappointed at all. By the way, I am beggining to think JJ and Tony are the same person - they always seem to have the same exact thoughts and advice! :bigsmile:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Agreed - I have the 809 and you would not be disappointed at all. By the way, I am beggining to think JJ and Tony are the same person - they always seem to have the same exact thoughts and advice! :bigsmile:


I'm in your club, great minds think alike. 
IMHO you couldn't go wrong with there suggestions.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Agreed - I have the 809 and you would not be disappointed at all. By the way, I am beggining to think JJ and Tony are the same person - they always seem to have the same exact thoughts and advice! :bigsmile:


I keep on saying I should change my Signature to "Whatever Tony Said" or to have it in my Canned Replies. I have never met someone who is more on the same page with my thoughts on AV than Tony. I could see the confusion...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. The Onkyo 809 does look nice.

Last night I spent hours browsing google images to look at front inputs and I noticed the Yamaha RX-2000 also has an S-Video intput in the front and overall similar back inputs as the Onkyo, even more opticals.

Have any of you tested the Yamaha? do you think it seems like a good choice for my situation?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue with Yamaha is that YAPO (the room correction that they use) does not do a good job on the sub channel, Audyssey does a much better job. The Yamaha also does not do near as good a job at upconversion of video.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In addition to what Tony wrote, the 809 will also have a good bit more power. Especially into 5/7 Channels.
When Home Theater Magazine Reviewed the $1100 Yamaha Aventage RX-A1010, here were the results:

Two channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 116.9 watts 
1% distortion at 133.9 watts

Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 53.5 watts 
1% distortion at 65.3 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 52.5 watts 
1% distortion at 63.0 watts

Here are the results for the $599 Onkyo TX-NR609:
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 81.0 watts 
1% distortion at 95.1 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 77.7 watts 
1% distortion at 88.9 watts
This graph shows that the TX-NR609’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 105.6 watts and 1 percent distortion at 124.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 146.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 188.6 watts.

And here are the results from the TX-NR1009 which is just one Series below the 809:
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 116.5 watts 
1% distortion at 131.2 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 86.1 watts 
1% distortion at 100.6 watts
This graph shows that the TX-NR1009’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 145.7 watts and 1 percent distortion at 179.5 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 218.1 watts and 1 percent distortion at 250.4 watts.

Given the 2 Onkyo Bench Tests, I think it is more than safe to assume that the 809 outputs at least 100 Watts into 5/7 Channels and around 200 Watts at least into 4 Ohms for 2 Channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

That is interesting indeed but I'm not sure it would affect me too much.
I'm not going to use a sub with this system, I'll just put my front in full range. And I certainly won't go above 5.0, I might even stick to 3.0.

So maybe in this case the yamaha could be more convenient for me, even though it's $400 more :rant:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your not going to use a sub and you will run your speakers full range then its even more important that you get the Onkyo 809 as it has a much stronger amplification section and driving speakers full rang will put a much larger strain on the amps.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If using 3.0, even the 609 offers more power. However, the Yamaha would provide probably enough power to meet your needs. What I do not see disclosed is what kind of Speakers are being used? Especially when not using a Subwoofer to take stress off the AVR's internal amplification, the AVR's Power Supply and Capacitor Bank takes on an even more important consideration.

Perhaps going with something like the TX-NR709 with an Emotiva XPA-3 might make the most sense depending on the Speakers being used.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If using 3.0, even the 609 offers more power. However, the Yamaha would provide probably enough power to meet your needs. What I do not see disclosed is what kind of Speakers are being used? Especially when not using a Subwoofer to take stress off the AVR's internal amplification, the AVR's Power Supply and Capacitor Bank takes on an even more important consideration.
> 
> Perhaps going with something like the *TX-NR709 with an Emotiva XPA-3* might make the most sense depending on the Speakers being used.
> ...


I will check this out but in the meantime I'm using some old JAMO E430 http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/HomeCinema/EnceintesAV/E430PDD.html


----------



## Gostan (Apr 21, 2012)

I replaced my previous 4810 with an Anthem MRX700 close to 18 months ago and I have never looked back. Sure, the Denon GUI is fancier and the like, but the Anthem sure sounds better to my ears.


----------

